# ZNA 30watt clone



## kimbo (6/10/14)

This is very nice. It is the full SS version so i presume made by Robot with a Cloupor DNA 30 inside

The workmanship is very good, i just had a problem with the 18650 tube it screws on quite tight the first time.

I will do a full review after a week of use and i will post here if i find something that annoys me or i like wile i am using 

Update:

I wanted to start my testing today but i ran into a TOO HOT error after just a few seconds of firing.

You can have a look here



I will contact the manufacturer about this

The closer look at the body work will be up soon 

*Update*:

I spoke to the ppl at Robot and they say this not a true 1:1 clone from Robot, so after some hard words they agreed to send me a true 1:1 clone to review next to this one. So this review will wait a wile for that to come and i will take it from there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Ye it's probably my favourite looking mod. Very nice design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/10/14)

Think I will give up one of my sx350 for one of the zna 50w !


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Testing the ZNA after a good clean with The Rose.

I must say after the bad press the clone got i have yet to find anything wrong with the electronics. Full review will follow after some time of use.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Eh that thing is pretty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Eh that thing is pretty!



@r0gue z0mbie i was impressed the moment i opened the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

If I'm not mistaken, you vape 18mg. What sort of Watts range are you vaping at?


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you vape 18mg. What sort of Watts range are you vaping at?



Yea 18mg FTW 

On the dripper i did 18 - 20watt on the Segelei 20watt

But the tank i do between 15 and 17watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Okay so if I stick to 18mg and regulated devices, I don't need to carried away with power.


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay so if I stick to 18mg and regulated devices, I don't need to carried away with power.



Depends on your coil


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Depends on your coil



Oh yes of coarse.


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

OP updated


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

that thing looks pretty sweet, love the retro-futuristic vibe it has.


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> that thing looks pretty sweet, love the retro-futuristic vibe it has.



fits awesome in the hand for a vape, must just sort that TOO HOT thing


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

i forget where, but i was reading that some company is making these, with 50W chips in them.... Might have been an online store, so they might have misquoted the facts. 

Does the ZNA have a micro USB port for charging?


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i forget where, but i was reading that some company is making these, with 50W chips in them.... Might have been an online store, so they might have misquoted the facts.
> 
> Does the ZNA have a micro USB port for charging?



@andro have the 50watt version. No that is a misquote some recon LiPo battery with USB but not like that, Dont think there is a LiPo version yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

I got a bit disenfranchised with my eVic Supreme... I mean it does go up to 30W, in certain very specific scenarios, but it's really for tanks, its not really that great with drippers. 

but seeing the pictures of the ZNA 30, has piqued my interest in getting a regulated mod again  I'm really keen to check out your review when it comes out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/10/14)

OP updated


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

Eish man, hope you get sorted. It's such a nice looking mod, would be a shame to pack it away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FileGator (27/11/14)

Hello everyone,
I have the problem with my ZNA 30 Microsmoke clone.
Keep getting "Too Hot" error.
Using : IMR 18500 Efest 1000 mAh high drain (15 A) batt.
Kanger Airflow Control - Mega with 2.0 Ohms coil.
 Running @ 8W
The error appears after approx. 12 sec. draw, Have to wait another  10-12 sec.fore a next draw.
Any ideas ?

Thanks a lot.
&
Happy vaping !


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

FileGator said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have the problem with my ZNA 30 Microsmoke clone.
> Keep getting "Too Hot" error.
> Using : IMR 18500 Efest 1000 mAh high drain (15 A) batt.
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum

I tried to fix mine but it came down to a faulty unit. Contact you supplier for RMA


----------



## capetocuba (27/11/14)

FileGator said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have the problem with my ZNA 30 Microsmoke clone.
> Keep getting "Too Hot" error.
> Using : IMR 18500 Efest 1000 mAh high drain (15 A) batt.
> ...


Are you seriously taking a 12 second draw? You must have large lungs mate  That long draw could be the reason ... not sure though.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/11/14)

12 SECONDS!!!!! Damn son, you're going to be a word cloud champion one day!


----------



## ET (27/11/14)

crank up the wattage and take shorter pulls


----------



## FileGator (29/11/14)

ET said:


> crank up the wattage and take shorter pulls


Thank you all.
Yes, 12 sec it is looong draw, but I can not make two 6 sec draws in the raw. Another thing... I have two units (second just delivered) and both are acting the same.. I have filling the error is not temperature, but time related.. 
I have Zmax v5 EHPRO clone as well, no problem at all !
What can I say? Stay away from Microsmoke clone ! 


ET said:


> crank up the wattage and take shorter pulls


----------



## ET (29/11/14)

Oh hey, just remembered a lot of regulated devices have timed cutoff to prevent them from continuous firing. My first ecig had that. Think my vamo even has it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FileGator (29/11/14)

Yes, I know about cutoff time. E mods with cutoff future acts differently.. Usually after being cutoff i could make another draw immediately after releasing firing switch. This mode can be fired again ONLY after about 10 sec. .


----------



## gman211991 (29/11/14)

Check battery level. It influences that error code on clones


----------



## Ashley A (4/2/15)

Does anyone know how common this "too hot" error is?

I see that Vapeking has them but they state that you must give a 4s break between each pull. This won't work for me though as I triple clutch so probably 0.1s break between 3 pulls. I'm not going to change how I smoke so I can't have a device that is going to dictate that to me but I really dig it's styling.


----------



## stevie g (4/2/15)

I have a zna30 by A-Mod wotofo. It doesn't have any issues mentioned here just smooth consistent performance at 30w or anywhere in between. Running efest 18500 15a. Don't have 18650 extension tube.


----------



## Ashley A (4/2/15)

Ok, feel a bit stupid now. I was actually looking for the ZNA50. Will go look into it although I think I'll buy from someone that doesn't say give it a 4s break between puffs to blame faulty stock on "user abuse". My MVP and Emow Mega from Vapeking don't overheat but why take the chance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (5/2/15)

Sprint said:


> I have a zna30 by A-Mod wotofo. It doesn't have any issues mentioned here just smooth consistent performance at 30w or anywhere in between. Running efest 18500 15a. Don't have 18650 extension tube.


Just out off curiosity, why don't you have the extension tube?


----------



## stevie g (5/2/15)

it didn't come with one when I bought it. Tbh I wouldn't have used it anyway I love the form factor of the 18500 tube plus battery life is still great with an efest 1100mah 15A battery.


----------



## stevie g (5/2/15)

look at that.... Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arbdullah (7/2/15)

Hello. 

I was wondering, is there some sort of switch system I could buy to make the tube of my ZNA double up as a mech mod?


----------



## stevie g (7/2/15)

no there isn't unfortunately


----------

